# Reload RTA Advice



## Kylef901 (5/10/19)

Hi All

Purchased a Reload RTA last week. Really been enjoying it all week until I pulled my Kylin M out last night. The flavour on my Kylin M just seems to be WAY better.

I understand the Kylin M is mesh but is there any way to get more flavour out of the Reload? Maybe my coils? Currently have Fused Claptons in that the store provided me with. I think they’re Cthulhu.

Thanks

Note: I’ve been using the exact same flavour to test. Kylin M reads 0.14 and Reload 0.15.


----------



## Jengz (5/10/19)

Please do yourself a favor and get a set of aliens from @Crafted Coils... Hassen is such a legend, you can even pm him and he will advise the best coils for your style of vaping.

Key to great flavour in the reload is a good 3mm alien and then most importantly the wicking. You have to fluff out enough but not too much. I'll try send picks next time I rewick but unfortunately it will only be in about 5 days or so as I just rewicked last night. 

I need to still try the kylin m or any mesh for that matter, maybe it is better, I don't know but thus far the reload has been the best most flavourful dual coil rta out there.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Kylef901 (5/10/19)

Jengz said:


> Please do yourself a favor and get a set of aliens from @Crafted Coils... Hassen is such a legend, you can even pm him and he will advise the best coils for your style of vaping.
> 
> Key to great flavour in the reload is a good 3mm alien and then most importantly the wicking. You have to fluff out enough but not too much. I'll try send picks next time I rewick but unfortunately it will only be in about 5 days or so as I just rewicked last night.
> 
> I need to still try the kylin m or any mesh for that matter, maybe it is better, I don't know but thus far the reload has been the best most flavourful dual coil rta out there.


Thanks a lot. Would love to see some picks when you rewick next week


----------



## CMMACKEM (5/10/19)

Kylef901 said:


> Hi All
> 
> Purchased a Reload RTA last week. Really been enjoying it all week until I pulled my Kylin M out last night. The flavour on my Kylin M just seems to be WAY better.
> 
> ...



Buy some DNA Frailens or some SSFC. Best coils I've tried yet.


----------



## CMMACKEM (5/10/19)

Kylef901 said:


> Thanks a lot. Would love to see some picks when you rewick next week



Make sure you do not clog up the juice slots with cotton. Try cut the cotton just before. 

If you are using cotton bacon make sure you make a space in the middle as I find CB does not wick too well. I use Kendo as the wicking and flavor is on point, no missing flavor notes.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Kylef901 (5/10/19)

CMMACKEM said:


> Make sure you do not clog up the juice slots with cotton. Try cut the cotton just before.
> 
> If you are using cotton bacon make sure you make a space in the middle as I find CB does not wick too well. I use Kendo as the wicking and flavor is on point, no missing flavor notes.


I’m using cotton bacon prime but will get myself some Kendo. Also going to make a plan to get some aliens. Thanks for the advice and pics!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (6/10/19)

I rewicked mine yesterday n decided to drop a set of Kairos OG Flatties boy oh boy it has given this tank a new look at life I’m loving it coils come out to 0.13ohm

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ruwaid (11/10/19)

Howzit guys
Hoping someone can point me into the right direction with the Reload RTA coiling tips and/or maybe a thread on it?
Eg..Getting info here and there seems to be mixed with some saying coils need to be higher and closer and some say lower and further towards airflow.
Hoping the Reload regulars can share their experience and tips with me please.
Thanks guys


----------



## Daniel (11/10/19)

my bru there is literally a plethora of info on the Reload not only on this forum but in the interwebs and to be honest there's no perfect build its very subjective depends on coils wicking (always struggled with the wicking tbh) juice profiles etc etc.

I suggest try a few builds and see what works for you

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (11/10/19)

Ruwaid said:


> Howzit guys
> Hoping someone can point me into the right direction with the Reload RTA coiling tips and/or maybe a thread on it?
> Eg..Getting info here and there seems to be mixed with some saying coils need to be higher and closer and some say lower and further towards airflow.
> Hoping the Reload regulars can share their experience and tips with me please.
> Thanks guys



Hi @Ruwaid
I dont have the reload - wish I could help you
But just want to make sure you saw the following recent thread
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/reload-rta-advice.t62790/

Perhaps we should merge the two threads and combine to make it a more comprehensive thread for this RTA. Let me know if you happy to do that?

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Hein (11/10/19)

@Ruwaid I using 3.5mm single coil in my reload and the flavour is there and I've got no leaks what so ever......Geekvape fused clapton wire.
Hope this can help

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Kylef901 (12/10/19)

Just an update guys

changed my coils to Tri-Core Aliens and the flavour is amazing now. Loving the reload especially with the flavour settings on my G-Class. 

ready to let go of my Kylin M now

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------

